# Free Coyote Hunting Guide.



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

This guide was instrumental in helping me keep my mistakes to a minimum, which is crucial when hunting the these thick swampy or heavily wooded areas that I always seem to be set up around.

Plus Todd is a pretty cool guy, too 

http://www.freecoyotehuntingguide.com/

Happy Hunting!!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

Todd is a good guy and very informative.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I just downloaded and read this guide. Good tips! When I get home I will review it with my son. We have been asked to try and eliminate some chicken eaters by a friend. I want him to have these tips in his mind when we go out to hunt.


----------



## countrydan (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for the link! I can't wait to read up on the tricks and tips..


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

No problem. I still read over them from time to time.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

